# kdemultimedia 3.5.4 und gcc 4.1

## hunter1977

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit kdemultimedia. Ich versuche seit gestern kdemultimedia 3.5.2 und kdemultimedia 3.5.4 zu compilieren. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe auch schon den Compiler gewechselt und zwar von gcc 4.1 auf gcc 3.4.6 leider hat das auch nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

```

_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -fexceptions   -o juk -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib  advancedsearchdialog.o actioncollection.o akodeplayer.o artsplayer.o cache.o categoryreaderinterface.o collectionlist.o coverdialog.o covericonview.o coverinfo.o covermanager.o deletedialog.o directorylist.o dynamicplaylist.o exampleoptions.o folderplaylist.o filehandle.o filerenamer.o filerenameroptions.o filerenamerconfigdlg.o gstreamerplayer.o googlefetcher.o googlefetcherdialog.o historyplaylist.o juk.o k3bexporter.o keydialog.o main.o mediafiles.o musicbrainzquery.o nowplaying.o playermanager.o playlist.o playlistbox.o playlistcollection.o playlistinterface.o playlistitem.o playlistsearch.o playlistsplitter.o searchplaylist.o searchwidget.o slideraction.o sortedstringlist.o splashscreen.o statuslabel.o stringshare.o systemtray.o tag.o tageditor.o tagguesser.o tagguesserconfigdlg.o tagrenameroptions.o tagtransactionmanager.o trackpickerdialog.o tracksequenceiterator.o tracksequencemanager.o treeviewitemplaylist.o upcomingplaylist.o ktrm.o viewmode.o jukIface_skel.o coverdialogbase.o deletedialogbase.o directorylistbase.o exampleoptionsbase.o filerenamerbase.o filerenameroptionsbase.o tagguesserconfigdlgwidget.o trackpickerdialogbase.o -lm   -lkio -L/usr/lib -ltag -L/usr/lib -lakode -lkhtml

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so: undefined reference to `__cxa_get_exception_ptr@CXXABI_1.3.1'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [juk] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/juk'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/juk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdemultimedia-3.5.4.ebuild, line 87:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 166:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 325:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 321:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

```

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.14.2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14.2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/X11 /etc/conf.d /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/modules.autoload.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/samba /etc/ssh /etc/ssh2 /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib alsa apm asf avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups divx4linux dlloader doc dri dvd dxr3 elibc_glibc emboss encode ffmpeg font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm i8x0 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww mad mikmod mime mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection sdl session smime spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l vcd win32codecs wmf x86 xml2 xmms xorg xosd xv xvid zlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev linguas_de video_cards_ati video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mrsteven

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide gelesen hast.

Dann baue qt und die kdelibs noch mal mit deinem neuen Compiler:

```
emerge --oneshot qt kdelibs
```

----------

## hunter1977

Hat leider nichts gebracht  :Sad: . Hast du noch eine Idee?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kde geht nur durch, wenn es mit dem gleichen Compiler übersetzt wird wie qt. Hast du beim Umstieg auf gcc 4.1.1 ein emerge -e system und emerge -e world gemacht? Mit etwas von Code vom 4.1.1 und etwas Code vom 3.4.6 bekommst du Kde nie ans laufen.

----------

## hunter1977

Hi, leider geht es immer noch nicht und wenn ich ein emerge -eav world mache dann werden komischerweise noch kde 3.5.2 Komponenten installiert.

```

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r1  USE="alsa cups doc ssl -acl -arts -debug -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -noutempter -openexr -spell -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.4  USE="doc -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -tidy -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.4-r1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 21,735 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.4  USE="cups java opengl pam ssl -arts -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4  USE="alsa encode mp3 -akode -arts -audiofile -debug -flac -gstreamer -kdeenablefinal -theora -vorbis -xine -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.4-r1  USE="crypt -arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama" 12,622 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.1-r1  USE="encode -arts -debug -dvb -gstreamer -kdehiddenvisibility -vorbis -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kio-locate-0.4.5  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 151 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.88  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 1,574 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14  USE="alsa encode ffmpeg kde mp3 vcd -arts -css -debug -dvdr -flac -hal* -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vorbis* -xinerama" 8,633 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.4  USE="ssl xmms -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 7,352 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/sim-0.9.4  USE="kde ssl -debug -spell" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa cups doc ssl -acl -arts -debug -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -spell -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 7,117 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2  USE="cups kde -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdvi-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -tetex -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/kile-1.8.1-r1  USE="kde -arts* -debug -xinerama" 2,469 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  USE="doc* kde nls -esd%" 2,807 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.4  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,065 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.4  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,911 kB

 

```

Wieso werden denn jetzt noch kghostview, kdeprint, kdelibs und kviewshell aus KDE 3.5.2 installiert?

Hier mal die Ausgabe von emerge -eav world:

```

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  USE="-build" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2  USE="doc gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -minimal -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -build" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5  USE="doc nls -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  USE="-berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="doc gdbm -berkdb -build -debug -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8c  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-docs-2.4.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  USE="-test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1  USE="doc gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -nocxx -tk -ucs2" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-manpages-1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13  USE="-caps" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1  USE="nls -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1-r2  USE="doc -build" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6d  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.38  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  USE="unicode*" 292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1  USE="nls -acl -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r5  USE="-gcc64" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7  21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2  USE="doc zlib -bindist" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12-r1  USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.33  USE="jpeg png truetype -fontconfig -xpm" 573 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20  USE="-hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1  USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1  USE="-tcltk" 4,284 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2  USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9  USE="nls python" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  USE="-berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.3  USE="jpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls pam ssl -gnutls -samba -slp" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006g  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="doc -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="doc fortran nls -bootstrap -build -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multislot -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430  USE="X cups -cjk -emacs -gtk -threads -xml*" 8,324 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4  USE="doc unicode% -qt3% -tetex*" 2,801 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1  USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1  286 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11  USE="nls" 966 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  USE="-hardened" 411 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11  USE="nls -debug" 2,880 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  USE="alsa mad mikmod mmx mp3 nls oss -3dnow -arts* -directfb -esd -flac -jack -lirc -sndfile -vorbis*" 3,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1  USE="ipv6 mmx ssl -3dnow" 528 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1  365 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r2  USE="alsa oss -esd" 600 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2  532 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b  USE="-debug" 330 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  USE="-debug" 490 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8  307 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.63  997 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1  USE="-no-old-linux" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  USE="X gpm -slang -static" 381 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/docutils-0.3.7  USE="-emacs -glep" 611 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="bash-completion doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/opengl-manpages-20001215  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  181 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9  5,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="doc motif -debug -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* -i810* -mach64 -mga* -none -r128 -s3virge* -savage* -sis* -tdfx* -trident* -via*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  USE="doc -build" 531 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  USE="X aalib* alsa opengl oss xv -arts* -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -pic -svga -xinerama" 2,541 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26  USE="doc ipv6 python readline -debug -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  USE="nls" 316 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  USE="nls" 939 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17  USE="crypt python -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1  USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff*" 653 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1  497 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1  USE="cups doc gif ipv6 opengl -debug -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 14,224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/quanta-docs-20051201  USE="-mysql" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03  USE="mozilla nsplugin -browserplugin" 13,224 kB

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2  33,591 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2  USE="X alsa doc mozilla nsplugin -browserplugin" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  USE="doc* java* nls -emacs" 1,925 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3  USE="doc*" 552 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17  USE="-debug" 282 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r1  USE="alsa cups doc ssl -acl -arts -debug -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -noutempter -openexr -spell -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.4  USE="doc -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -tidy -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.11  224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/kftpgrabber-0.6.0  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 1,101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.4-r1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 21,735 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unrar-3.6.7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.68.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r1  76 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.18  89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5.1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.6-r1  USE="doc -debug -emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3  USE="doc -debug -hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62  USE="X doc python -debug -gtk -mono -qt3 -qt4" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.37  USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2  USE="sse* -3dnow -mpi -sse2" 1,900 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1  USE="-sndfile -static" 683 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/akode-2.0_rc1  USE="alsa mp3 oss -flac -jack -speex -vorbis*" 634 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22  USE="crypt gdbm java pam ssl -authdaemond -berkdb -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.0-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.2-r2  60 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/lynx-2.8.5-r3  USE="ipv6 nls ssl -bzip2 -cjk" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14  USE="-tetex" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.11  USE="doc -debug" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1  159 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.4  USE="cups java opengl pam ssl -arts -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-215  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.96.1  USE="-debug -gtk" 1,226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.4  USE="-debug" 715 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r3  131 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4  USE="alsa encode mp3 -akode -arts -audiofile -debug -flac -gstreamer -kdeenablefinal -theora -vorbis -xine -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r2  USE="ncurses -gtk -qt3%" 389 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.17  337 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.9  USE="tcpd -hardened -static" 747 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/ufed-0.40-r1  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r8  USE="nls -build -pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  USE="ipv6 nls ssl -build -debug -socks5 -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61  USE="ipv6 ssl -mailwrapper -md5sum" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-0.9.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10  251 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-1.4.0  434 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4  USE="jpeg png -tiff*" 622 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.5  USE="X nls readline zlib -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea -ldap -smartcard -static -usb" LINGUAS="-ru" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="X nls -gpg2-experimental -ldap -smartcard" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ssh-3.2.9.1-r1  USE="X crypt ipv6 -openssh*" 2,216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/p7zip-4.42  USE="doc -static" 1,427 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1  USE="7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam unicode* -samba* -slang" 3,868 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  USE="alsa -arts* -esd -mmap -nas" 261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mpg321-0.2.10-r2  110 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.41  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.04  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.56  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.28  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-PodParser-1.34  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Socket6-0.17  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6-2.51  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.86  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51  114 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.48  USE="unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.19.01  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25  75 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97  31 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/digest-base-1.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  13 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-IP-1.24  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.53-r1  USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.3  USE="doc ipv6 ssl -berkdb -ldap -mysql -postgres -qmail -sqlite -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/eix-0.5.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  USE="doc% fortran nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -gcj -gtk* -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k% -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test% -vanilla" 23,522 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X doc png -glitz" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.11.4  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.12.3  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.17-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19  USE="X doc jpeg -debug -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/acroread-7.0.8  USE="cups nls nsplugin -ldap" LINGUAS="de -fr -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2-r1  860 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.4-r1  USE="crypt -arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama" 12,622 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3  USE="-debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1  USE="nls -build -bzip2 -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4  USE="ssl -mysql" 1,110 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8  USE="X doc -tk%" 85,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/koma-script-20051125  3,543 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9  USE="doc -static" 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.4.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r4  USE="doc -examples" 928 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11  USE="xmms" 757 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/texi2html-1.76  372 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.11  USE="-static" 796 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faac-1.24  275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r1  USE="doc" 625 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="oss -djbfft" 235 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  USE="X -rle" 591 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009  USE="X doc gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png zlib -bzip2* -tiff*" 893 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20060530  USE="a52 aac doc encode imlib mmx oss sdl truetype v4l xvid zlib -amr -debug -dts -ieee1394 -network -ogg -test -theora -threads -vorbis -x264" 1,764 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.77  USE="nls -cddb -minimal -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.23  USE="-minimal -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  USE="quicktime -real" 12,580 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libfame-0.9.1-r1  USE="mmx sse*" 295 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa asf dvd dxr3 ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl v4l vcd win32codecs xv -arts -debug -directfb -dts -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -modplug -samba -speex -theora -vidix -vorbis -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810* -nvidia -via*" 22 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.1-r1  USE="encode -arts -debug -dvb -gstreamer -kdehiddenvisibility -vorbis -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4  USE="nls" 525 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3  USE="mmx" 621 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b  USE="X sdl" 462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1  USE="X jpeg mmx png -dv -gtk -ieee1394 -vorbis" 747 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2  USE="X a52 jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg quicktime sdl sse truetype xvid -3dnow -dv -dvdread* -extrafilters -fame -gtk -imagemagick* -lzo -mjpeg -network -ogg* -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -vorbis* -xml*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9  USE="pam -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/zip-2.31  USE="crypt" 783 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.3  USE="java -gnome" LINGUAS="de -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -nl -nn -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ur_IN -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2  USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8  87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/scons-0.96.1  276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kio-locate-0.4.5  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 151 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1  USE="-build -debug -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28  USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/zsh-4.2.5  USE="doc ncurses pcre -cap -maildir -static" 3,752 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.88  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 1,574 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/cpudyn-0.99.0  30 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10  USE="unicode" 1,464 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2  USE="mad nls xmms -audiofile" 292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1  USE="encode -debug -gnome -pccts" 1,687 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9  USE="alsa encode mad -ogg*" 457 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14  USE="alsa encode ffmpeg kde mp3 vcd -arts -css -debug -dvdr -flac -hal* -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vorbis* -xinerama" 8,633 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2  USE="ncurses nls unicode -build -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2  USE="ssl" 29 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r2  22 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.4  USE="ssl xmms -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 7,352 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.44  138 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.5  USE="bash-completion" 19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/opera-9.01-r1  USE="-debug -gnome -qt-static -spell" 5,031 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.0.20040617-r3  USE="ipv6 ssl -caps% -debug -logrotate% -openntpd -parse-clocks" 2,403 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/makepasswd-1.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/sim-0.9.4  USE="kde ssl -debug -spell" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="doc java perl python -guile -php -ruby -tcl -tk" 3,370 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r5  USE="python -nocxx -static" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.3-r2  USE="nls -dynamic" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3  USE="crypt doc -acpi -debug -dmi -pcmcia" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-1.3.0-r1  272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13  USE="crypt" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.12  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/thinkpad-5.9-r1  73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/tpctl-4.17  USE="-tpctlir" 77 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="cups doc pam python readline -acl -async -automount -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas -swat -syslog -winbind -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/LinNeighborhood-0.6.5  USE="nls" 389 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X aac aalib alsa doc dvd encode gif i8x0 ipv6 jpeg mad mmx opengl oss png sdl sse truetype unicode v4l win32codecs xmms xv xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -dts -dv -dvb -dvdread -esd -fbcon -ggi -gtk -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas -nvidia -openal -real -rtc -samba -speex -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -v4l2 -vorbis -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/geoip-1.3.14  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r9  USE="tcpd" 18 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4  320 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa cups doc ssl -acl -arts -debug -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -spell -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3  USE="-cairo -gtk -qt3 -qt4" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  USE="X doc*" 1,657 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17  60 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 7,117 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r2  USE="nls" 1,012 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2  USE="cups kde -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdvi-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -tetex -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/kile-1.8.1-r1  USE="kde -arts* -debug -xinerama" 2,469 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glut-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/powermgmt-base-1.22  10 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/apmd-3.2.2_p5  USE="X nls" 98 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  USE="doc ipv6 -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ccache-2.3  82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101  USE="alsa -usb*" 815 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8  230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.1-r2  USE="ipv6" 1,301 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1  4,885 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0  USE="nls perl -cjk -debug -eds -gnutls -nas -silc -spell -tcl% -tk%" 5,979 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-394  USE="unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/qscintilla-1.5.1  USE="doc" 710 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.2.1  USE="doc -debug" 305 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r1  USE="doc -debug -examples" 763 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kmplayer-0.9.1c  USE="-arts -debug -gstreamer -mplayer -xine -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/radeontool-1.5-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r2  279 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2  USE="nls" 662 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17-r1  1,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3  574 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  USE="doc* kde nls -esd%" 2,807 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r5  USE="X doc mmx" 388 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xosd-2.2.8-r1  USE="xmms -xinerama" 274 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/tpb-0.6.4  USE="nls xosd" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/showimg-0.9.5  USE="-arts -debug -exif -kipi -mysql -postgres -xinerama" 4,021 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-1.1  183 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2  USE="X" 3,842 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libuninameslist-20030713  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/fontforge-20060822  USE="X gif jpeg png truetype unicode -svg -tiff" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.20  USE="X alsa cups gif jpeg ncurses opengl oss -arts -dbus -debug -esd -glut -hal -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -scanner -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.15  159 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/xvid4conf-1.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.600  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7009-r2  USE="opengl -gnome -gnome-print -gtkhtml" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Event-1.06  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1  253 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X doc jpeg -debug -expat -gd -gtk -xml" 2,118 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.8.0  USE="X doc jpeg mpeg perl png truetype wmf zlib -bzip2 -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -tiff -xml" 5,158 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/fping-2.4_beta2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/dvdrip-0.52.7-r1  USE="xvid -cdr* -gnome -mplayer -ogg* -rar* -subtitles*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14-r1  USE="doc*" 640 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16-r1  219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.4  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,065 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/traceroute-1.4_p12-r2  79 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2  USE="X ipv6 nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/cpufrequtils-001  USE="nls -debug" 34 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/cpufreqd-2.0.0  USE="apm -acpi -lm_sensors -nforce2 -nvidia -pmu" 250 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2  USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2  USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/smb4k-0.7.2  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.4  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,911 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.15.20060110  USE="-atm -berkdb -minimal" 385 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/vpnc-0.3.3-r1  58 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/kvpnc-0.8  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 1,242 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.12  USE="doc oss -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin-0.2  218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.17.6  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1  USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn* -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -test" 1,404 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88.4  USE="crypt -mailwrapper -milter" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.49  5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4.1  USE="sdl" 3,093 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.5.0.5  LINGUAS="de -ar -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Als kdebase habe ich schon kde 3.5.4 installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## franzf

Hier liefert die Baumansicht ein besseres Ergebnis  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge -epvt world
```

Da siehst du dann direkt (vielleicht nicht auf den ersten Anlauf) den Schuldigen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Klaus Meier

Lies dir mal die Anleitung auf www.gentoo.org über KDE durch, da steht drin, was man da machen muß. Altes KDE deinstallieren.

----------

## hunter1977

Danke für den Tip, würde ich ja gerne machen aber wo steht da was?

Ich bekomme jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib  kfile_mp3.lo -lkio

.libs/kfile_mp3.o: In function `TagLib::List<TagLib::String>::detach()':

kfile_mp3.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib4ListINS_6StringEE6detachEv[TagLib::List<TagLib::String>::detach()]+0xa1): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::hook(std::_List_node_base*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [kfile_mp3.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/kfile-plugins/mp3'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/kfile-plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/kdemultimedia-3.5.4/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdemultimedia-3.5.4.ebuild, line 87:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 166:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 325:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 321:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das jetzt liegen kann, ach ja das Problem mit KDE 3.5.2 Komponenten lag an kile.

----------

## Klaus Meier

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml

Hau nach der Anleitung erst mal dein altes KDE runter. Dann mach ein emerge -e system, emerge -e world und dann dein neues KDE.

Ich glaube, dein System ist etwas durcheinander. Etwas Code vom alten KDE, etwas vom neuen. Etwas mit dem alten gcc, etwas mit dem neuen gemacht. Bitte auch den gcc genau nach der Updateanleitung updaten.

----------

## hunter1977

Ich habe den gcc laut Anleitung geupgraded und ein emerge -e system habe ich gemacht aber ein emerge -e world kann ich nicht machen, weil es ja bei kdemultimedia abbricht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

emerge -C kde (oder kde-meta)

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

emerge -e world

emerge kde (oder kde-meta)

ich weiß, ist Streß, aber da mußt du jetzt durch. Geht bestimmt auch einfacher, aber so auf die Ferne kann ich da auch nicht mehr zu sagen.

----------

## Makido

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml
> 
> Hau nach der Anleitung erst mal dein altes KDE runter. Dann mach ein emerge -e system, emerge -e world und dann dein neues KDE.
> 
> 

 

Macht der mit "world" nicht das "system" gleich mit? Wär doch dann doppelt gemoppelt?

Gruß,

Maik

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du auf denn gcc 4.1.1 wechselst, sollst du emerge -e system und emerge -e world machen.

----------

## schachti

 *Makido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Macht der mit "world" nicht das "system" gleich mit? Wär doch dann doppelt gemoppelt?
> 
> 

 

Ja und nein - System ist eine Teilmenge von world, man baut das aber zuerst neu, um eine konsistente, mit dem aktuellen Compiler erzeugte toolchain zu haben, mit der dann das System neu kompiliert werden kann.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Macht der mit "world" nicht das "system" gleich mit? Wär doch dann doppelt gemoppelt?
> 
> 

 

Im Prinzip musst du, wie oben gesagt doppeltmoppeln.  :Very Happy: 

----------

